# Plywood against walls



## paulf615 (Sep 4, 2015)

So i was thinking about redoing a closet in my room. What i was thinking was to tack some 1/4 in plywood to some parts of the wall giving it sectioned off area look and just to make it look better. What i was wondering was if i had to put anything between the plywood and the drywall and whats the best method of attaching the two together (I'm thinking there could be a moisture problem?)


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 4, 2015)

you could always take the drywall down and put plywood in it's place, if that's the look you really want.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 4, 2015)

In the 60s and 70s paneling was all the rage. Everyone did a feature wall in the livingroom, over the drywall. I have never seen a problem from that. You would need some reason to have air movement that would transport the moisture into that area.
Depending on the paneling, plywood., Finishing nails, long enough to reach the studs, set with nail set and filled with putty, or other types of pre-finished panels, colour coated nails to match, the longer ones.


----------



## paulf615 (Sep 5, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> you could always take the drywall down and put plywood in it's place, if that's the look you really want.



Eh too much work for just a very small closet and in some places i want half of the wall to be drywall and the other to be plywood. I just want to know if there is an issue with what I'm planning on doing.


----------



## paulf615 (Sep 5, 2015)

nealtw said:


> Depending on the paneling, plywood., Finishing nails, long enough to reach the studs, set with nail set and filled with putty, or other types of pre-finished panels, colour coated nails to match, the longer ones.



Thats what i planned on but wondering if i should use any adhesive?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 5, 2015)

Not if you ever want to take it down.


----------

